
Postion Independent Source Code - mabynogy
https://pisc.junglecoder.com/home/apps/fossil/PISC.fossil/index
======
yumaikas
@maybnogy, how did you end up finding this (I wrote it, and haven't been
advertising it like crazy, so I'm curious)

~~~
mabynogy
Found it on /r/proglangdesign ;-)

I'm a big fan of stack-based languages and I like a lot the name of your
language.

It reminds me this post too: [http://blog.hostilefork.com/location-
parameterized-assertion...](http://blog.hostilefork.com/location-
parameterized-assertions/)

